# Summer is a-coming...



## demon_x_slash (Oct 3, 2008)

...and I need to find a way to make sure my meece can stay cool. Today has knocked me for six, let alone the meece, and it's not really Summer yet! 

Any suggestions for creating 'cool patches' etc. please? The cage is well-ventilated but the position of my block of flats means that we don't get a very strong through-draught.

Thanks!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Our Rubs have space for 2 water bottles so last year i used to freeze one bottle per box so they would always have ice cold water.

Another thing we done last year was put ice cubes in a bowl and just replace them with fresh ones when needed.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

You could get one of those office fans for the room you keep the mice in.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

sommy said:


> You could get one of those office fans for the room you keep the mice in.


This didn't really work for us, it just seems to blow the air around the room. Think we might invest in a small air conditioner this year.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Thinking about it, it's not that great an idea :roll:


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

A fan only seems to blow the hot air about iv found.,.... :?


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

If you put a bowl of ice in front of one of those fans, it'll blow the cool icey air around.


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

Last time we had a hot summer (remind me .... when was that again) I used to freeze bottles of water for my guinea pigs and then just put the frozen bottles in their cages. They can then lie next to them to cool down and also the they can lick the condensation off the bottles. You need to remember though only to fill the bottles half to three quarters full as when the water freezes it expands. You would quite often se them lying next to the frozen bottles .... Now just need to find teeny bottles for the meece !!!


----------

